# Hello from Carrollton, TX



## mrpesas

My petition will hopefully be voted on tomorrow...weather permitting.  I'm looking forward to calling you Brother.

- Ben W


----------



## Beathard

Cool. Welcome. Hope the don't cancel the meeting.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Hope it is still on for tomorrow. Good luck...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

mrpesas said:


> My petition will hopefully be voted on tomorrow...weather permitting.  I'm looking forward to calling you Brother.
> 
> - Ben W


 
Well Ben, it's about time that you introduced yourself to the other Brethren here at Masons of Texas!

I have known Ben for a long time now, and I am very proud that he has chosen to be a part of our wonderful fraternity! Ben, you be sure to keep me up to date with your status because I am going to make every attempt to get up there to Carrollton Lodge to work in your degrees!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Welcome Ben.


----------



## jwhoff

Well Mister Ben, with Brother Stewart vouching for you, I *do* expect to call you brother before very long.

God speed!


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Good Luck in your Travels Ben.....


----------



## mrpesas

I just found out that my Petition was accepted.  Now on to the Investigation/Interview phase.  I'm excited to start this journey.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Congrats, ben and glad your excitement is high.


----------



## AMcClure

Congratz and good luck Ben.



mrpesas said:


> I just found out that my Petition was accepted.  Now on to the Investigation/Interview phase.  I'm excited to start this journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

mrpesas said:


> I just found out that my Petition was accepted.  Now on to the Investigation/Interview phase.  I'm excited to start this journey.



Congratulations Ben! One step down the road of your journey... Keep us posted.


----------



## mrpesas

My petition was accepted tonight.  My initiation is set for the 22nd.


----------



## AMcClure

Congratz Ben!  I may have to make it over to Carrollton to attend.  Which lodge are you going through?


----------



## mrpesas

AMcClure said:


> Congratz Ben!  I may have to make it over to Carrollton to attend.  Which lodge are you going through?


 
Carrollton Lodge #1400


----------



## adouglas10

Congrats and good luck on your journey


----------



## MikeMay

Congratulations! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Congratulations Ben, I knew that you would make it!! Hopefully I will be able to make it up for your initiation.


----------



## mrpesas

My EA was tonight and all I can say is WOW!!!  One of the other brothers likened it to "drinking from a firehose" and I think that just about nails it.
Does anyone know of an EA degree going on soon in the DFW area?  I would love to observe one to let some more of it soak in.


----------



## relapse98

Check the Grand Lodge calendar. I recommend seeing as many as you can... It will help you learn the work and I learn something new each time or see something in a different light.


----------



## Beathard

If you can't get to one at least have your instructor walk you through through it in the lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

mrpesas said:


> My EA was tonight and all I can say is WOW!!!  One of the other brothers likened it to "drinking from a firehose" and I think that just about nails it.
> Does anyone know of an EA degree going on soon in the DFW area?  I would love to observe one to let some more of it soak in.



Brother Ben, I know that we have an EA degree comming up on the 31st of March at 7:00pm. You are more than welcome to join us!


----------



## jwhoff

More excellent advice Beathard.  It's always an excellent idea to take a student back into the lodge room to walk through his esoteric work.  Once he can (at least) get to the kneeling position.  Thereafter periodically.  And, a day or two before turning in the work a full walk through in the lodge without the instructor uttering a sound.  That's when a candidate can be confident he not only knows the words, but what they apply to in the degree setting.  

mrpesas, brother mrpesas, you ain't seen nuttin' yet!


----------



## JTM

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Bro. Stewart said:


> Brother Ben, I know that we have an EA degree coming up on the 31st of March at 7:00pm. You are more than welcome to join us!


 
Ben, it was nice to see you again this evening. The night was even more special that you were able to share an important part of my life & now yours, Masonry! We were a little rough this evening, but the degree went well and with minimal exceptions. I am glad that you were able to join us!!


----------

